# Internet über Linux PC



## dachund (21. November 2003)

Hi ihr!
Also habe volgendes Problem:

Ich habe an meinen Linux PC Internet angeschlossen (DSL via PPPoE) und über die andere Netzwerk karte im PC habe ich einen Hub und an diesen meinen Windows PC angeschlossen die Netzwerk aufteilung sieht so aus:

LinuxPC:
eth0: 192.168.0.1 (Netzwerk)
eth1: 192.168.1.1 (Internet)

Windows PC:
ip: 192.168.0.2
gw: 192.168.0.1

So beide PCs können sich via ping erreichen!
der windows pc kann auch den apache auf dem Linux PC erreichen!
Linux Pc kann ins internet
aber windows pc nicht und ich weiss ent warum hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen vielen dank schon mal im Vorraus!

mfg dachund


----------



## Christian Fein (21. November 2003)

http://www.adsl4linux.de
howtos
sonstige howtos
Netwerk installation fuer 2.4
Internet Zugang (Routing)
Lesen und durchführen

grüsse


----------



## JoelH (21. November 2003)

*hmm,*

guck mal da , da hab ich einen einzeiler gepostet wie du es machen kannst
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=134061


----------



## Helmut Klein (21. November 2003)

Das hier hat bei mir funktioniert.
Dann musst du nur noch bei den Windows PCs die DNS-Server deines Providers eintragen.


----------



## JohannesR (22. November 2003)

Es gibt da eine wundervolle Applikation mit dem Namen PPPoEConf (Debian-Paket: pppoeconf), die das ganze wirklich komfortabel erledigt. Die Software scannt alle Interfaces nach einer Verbindung zu einem DSL-Modem, danach muss man nurnoch Username & Passwort eingeben und der rest geht automatisch. Wirklich cute, ist eine empfehlung Wert.


----------



## Erpel (23. November 2003)

Seh ich richtig, das es das nur für Debian gibt?


----------



## JohannesR (23. November 2003)

Hmmm, sieht ganz so aus... Tut mir leid, ist aber ein weiteres, gutes Argument umzusteigen, oder?


----------



## Erpel (23. November 2003)

Ja wäre es, aber bei dem was ich bis jetzt von Debian gehört habe, glaube ich nicht dass ich schon reif bin für die Königsdisziplin. *g*


----------



## Sway (23. November 2003)

Debian ist sicher nicht die "Königsdisziplin". Ich habs jetzt schon etwas länger und hat inder Zwischenzeit ein paar andere Distris aufprobiert. Unter anderem Slackware und Gentoo. Und die beiden sind auf jedenfall schwerer... 

Und wenn du von der Königsdisziplin sprichst, dann schau hier mal rein http://www.linuxfromscratch.org ... da machst du alles selber. Selbst das Grundsystem kompiliertst du selbst.


----------



## JohannesR (23. November 2003)

Debian ist auch nicht schwer. Im gegenteil! Dank apt-get ist die Basisinstallation wirklich einfach, dank dpkg-reconfigure ist die Grundkonfiguration auch ein Kinderspiel. Gentoo ist im übrigen auch nicht schwerer, IMHO. Slackware kann ich nicht beurteilen, damit hab ich zu wenig Erfahrung. LinuxFromScratch finde ich wahnsinnig, es gibt einfach zu wenig derartig Erfahrene Linux-User, die das dingen stabil & sicher konfiguriere und kompilieren könnten.


----------



## Sway (23. November 2003)

Noch mehr Offtopic 

Naja, Gentoo ist meiner Meinung nach schwerer als Debian. Aber nur die Erstinatallation gesehen. Nachher ist es total Easy mit dem "Portage". Das hat im großen und ganzen noch viel mehr drin als Debian im apt. Besonders die Spiele und relativ seltene Programme hat man da eher drin. 

rpm hab ich unter Gentoo übrigens nicht zum laufen bekommen. Daher würd ich alleine schon sagen, das es schwerer zu bedienen ist. Denn wenn man keine Packete hat und im Portage auch nix drin ist, dann muss man es von Hand kompilieren. Und das ist schon schwerer für einen Anfänger =)


----------



## JohannesR (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sway _
> *[...]
> Naja, Gentoo ist meiner Meinung nach schwerer als Debian. Aber nur die Erstinatallation gesehen. Nachher ist es total Easy mit dem "Portage". Das hat im großen und ganzen noch viel mehr drin als Debian im apt. Besonders die Spiele und relativ seltene Programme hat man da eher drin.
> [...]*



Das liegt daran, dass im Prinzip jeder Hanso an die Emerge-Pakages darf. Deshalb gibt es zwar sehr viel Software für Emerge, aber leider ist die hälfte mangelhaft vorkonfiguriert und/oder verseucht mit _insert_your_favourite_trojan_here_ oder anderem Teufelszeug.  Da bleibe ich lieber bei apt-get bzw dpkg. Da haben zumindest nur ausgewählte Maintainer schreibzugriff auf die Pakete.


----------



## Erpel (23. November 2003)

Naja, ich trau mich trozdem noch nicht dran, aber zu Weihnachten hol ich mir Suse.(Hoffentlich deutsche Qualitätsarbeit. *g*)


----------



## Sway (24. November 2003)

Suse? Hast du schon irgendwo Linux laufen? Wenn ja würde ich dir eher raten nen Schritt nach vorn zu wagen... nicht 2 zurück


----------



## JohannesR (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sway _
> *Suse? Hast du schon irgendwo Linux laufen? Wenn ja würde ich dir eher raten nen Schritt nach vorn zu wagen... nicht 2 zurück  *



Da wir eh schon lange OT sind, was soll`s... 
Ich denke auch, dass SuSE dich keinesfalls weiterbringt, schon weil dir die (zwar lernintensive, aber dennoch enorm wichtige) Konfigurationsarbeit von Yast2 abgenommen wird. So lernt man das nicht. Wenn du dich nocht nicht an Debian wagen willst kannst du ja mal Mandrake ausprobieren. Oder du schluckst du rote Kapsel und benutzt Debian.  (Hoffentlich war es die rote, und nicht die blaue...)


----------



## Erpel (24. November 2003)

Mandrake ist toll ne.
Nein.
Ich habe Mandrake (9.1 glaub ich) schon ausprobiert. folgende Probleme:
Bei der ersten installation, macht das Setup irgendwas Falsch, nach dem Login ist das Startmenü von KDE fast Total LEER. Kein Programm, Kein Konfigurationmenü, nur Abmelden, Sperren, Ausführen und Stammverzeichniss. Wenn ich dann mit der Reparieren/Updaten Funktion darüberinstalliere, ist alels ok. Soweit. Dann bekomme ich das Teil aber einfach nicht wieder ins Internet.(Das ist schon fast wieder  OnTopic). Ich verwende ne Standartnetzwerkkarte, die direkt ans DSL-Modem der Telekom angeschlossen ist. Unter Win 2000 Klappt alles tadellos. Der Witz ist, nach der ersten 2ten Installation Habe ich den Internet-Assistenen DrakConnect ausgeführt, und dann war ich drin. Leider habe ich danach den Fehler gemacht, den Assistenen nochmal auszuführen, weil ich nicht wusste wie ich sonst ne Verbindungherstellen soll.*g*  Das hat aber schon nicht geklappt. und danach auch nie wieder. Auch nach ner kompletten Neuinstallation wurde einfach keine Verbindung hergestellt. Das Programm das die Verbindung herstellen soll sagt jedes Mal. Connection Failed. Please check your confuiguration.(sinngemäß). Hat jemand nen Tipp? Vielleicht ne ahung, ob man auch ohne Assistenen die komplette Netzwerkeinstellung machen kann. Ich denke mal Vorlagen für T-Dsl sollte es eine geben oder?

PS: Hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Schritt von Mandrake und SuSe ein Rückschritt ist, ich dachte das würde sich nicht viel tun.


----------



## Christian Fein (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sway _
> *Suse? Hast du schon irgendwo Linux laufen? Wenn ja würde ich dir eher raten nen Schritt nach vorn zu wagen... nicht 2 zurück  *



Mal nicht schlecht über SuSE reden.

SuSE ist nicht umsonst einer der Marktführer bei Linux - Distributionen. 
Im geschäftlichen Umfeld wie auch im Privaten. Schau mal nach den Entwicklern von
Alsa - fast alles SuSE Entwickler.

Ein schlechtes Urteil über die yast lizenz lasse ich gelten, aber gleich SuSE als 2 Schritte zurück zu beschreiben ist ein Fehler.
SuSE ist erfahren - stabil und hat für den Anwender eine Menge zu bieten. Insbesondere für Anfänger ist SuSE eine Tolle idee.

Mann darf nur nicht den Fehler machen sich nur auf Yast und konsorten zu verlassen, Auch nervt viele das yast hier und da die eine oder andere händische Konfiguration verwirft, aber das war bei 7,3 so, Ab 8.0 soll sich das ja zum besseren gewandelt haben.
Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen, habe zwar auch eine 8.2 da, aber nicht installiert im Moment.

Aber mein Rat für Anfänger ist immernoch (RedHat bzw SuSE). Mandrake ist durch inkompatibitäten aufgefallen, insbesondere schlechten gcc patch und ähnlichem.


----------



## Christian Fein (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Agent-p _
> *Ma Leider habe ich danach den Fehler gemacht, den Assistenen nochmal auszuführen, weil ich nicht wusste wie ich sonst ne Verbindungherstellen soll.*g*
> *



[meckermodus]
Da sollte nachlesen helfen 
... habe ich mal gehört 
[/meckermodus]


> _Original geschrieben von Agent-p _
> *
> Das hat aber schon nicht geklappt. und danach auch nie wieder. Auch nach ner kompletten Neuinstallation wurde einfach keine Verbindung hergestellt.
> *



Bei Windows problemen: Neuinstallation
Bei Linux: Konfigurieren. Eine Neuinstallation ist in der Windowswelt vielleicht ein helferlein (ick wes nicht wieso, pack ich mal neu druf), bei Linux ist das wie es sein soll irrelevant.


> _Original geschrieben von Agent-p _
> *
> Das Programm das die Verbindung herstellen soll sagt jedes Mal. Connection Failed. Please check your confuiguration.(sinngemäß). Hat jemand nen Tipp?
> *


Ja : Bitte deine Konfiguration checken 



> _Original geschrieben von Agent-p _
> *
> Vielleicht ne ahung, ob man auch ohne Assistenen die komplette Netzwerkeinstellung machen kann. Ich denke mal Vorlagen für T-Dsl sollte es eine geben oder?
> *


Da steht alles was du wissen musst.
http://www.adsl4linux.de/howtos/



> _Original geschrieben von Agent-p _
> *
> PS: Hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Schritt von Mandrake und SuSe ein Rückschritt ist, ich dachte das würde sich nicht viel tun.
> *



Ist es auch nicht, siehe mein kommentar drüber.


----------



## Erpel (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *[meckermodus]
> Da sollte nachlesen helfen
> ... habe ich mal gehört
> [/meckermodus] *


Ja, mittlerweile hab ich nen Weg gefunden.[Startmenü>Was möchte ich tun?>Verbindung mit dem Internet Herstellen] Sobald die Verbindung irgendwann geht, werd ich mal nach ner Möglichkeit suchen, das über nen Doppelklick aufm Desktop zu erledigen.[Kommt mir nun bitte nicht mit "Doppelklick aufn Deskop willste? nimm Windows!" weil das hab ich schon, und das ist die komfortabelste Art eine Sache auszuführen.]


> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Ja : Bitte deine Konfiguration checken
> *


 Naja, ich hätte dazuschreiben sollen, dass ich absolut keinen Fehler finden konnte. Hab alles so gemacht wie beim ersten Mal.


> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Da steht alles was du wissen musst.
> http://www.adsl4linux.de/howtos/*


Danke, da werd ich jetzt direkt auf der Stelle mal vorbeischaun.


----------

